# Questions on possibly getting a BRP again



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Hello all.

There is some racing going on by me with what seems to be a good 1/18th scale class. Lots of modded up micro RS4's and X-Rays. BRPs are allowed as well but no one is running them at the moment.

I am thinking of getting back into micro racing as well as running my 1/10 scale sedan till the summer starts for 4wd E Buggy ( Go SB ! )

anyway, what modified motor types currently work with the SC18 as well as the V2 version? 

How would you compare speedwise the stock motor to some of the motors out there ( coreless, etc ).

For a casual racer, is the V2 change really noticeable?

Does BRP sell springs for the front for tuning? If not, where can I get them?

Think that about wraps it up. still alittle up in the air on this but considering it more and more.

Whats a popular speed control for the BRP right now? I am thinking of getting either an atom or an MC230CR.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Cain, glad to see you're still around.

Not much new going on as far as motors that I know of, the american arms for 16d seem to be the popular choice for next step up from the parma stockers. More zip but still pretty controllable. The speed 300 is pretty wild but fun, and then of course the brushless are a whole 'nother world.

The V2 is the hot BRP setup, I notice more of a difference in direction change like quick right - left turns. And less rear wheel hop.

BRP sells a spring assortment #5567 for the front end.

Little is better for ESC's to me...depends what you want and how much you want to spend. Novak has a new mini ESC, if you're going to race, go with a forward only. I have an Atom, LRP, and a Futaba and I like them all.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info.

I have been busy running offroad for awhile but up here in North Dakota ( used to be in CT ) weather really shoots that down. even if there was no snow, not fun racing out in below zero temperatures!  But, I like it here, peaceful living.

Anyway, so basically guys are taking out the armature in the motor and putting an american one? where do you get these at, any website you can direct me to?

For me, I like to be on point with everyone else racing but I am dollar concious, so I figure the MC230CR will do the job and be small and reverse isn't something I use as all my ESCs are forward only. Nice that the unit has reverse lockout. 

Where is a good place to get batteries?

Honestly, I wouldn't mind a regular SC18 used to start up with and the good ol' AA's!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Go with the V2 chassis and the GP1100 2/3 A cells. It is way fast. A stock bRP will be faster than the 4wd cars that are running say big block motors.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info Bud. I will think about the V2. Are they now coming with the ball diff or do you still need to buy that seperate? I think other than the ball diff and a tire change, my SC18s were on point last time no problem. Still remember putting 5 laps on the field. This was running big AA's!

One thing I had as a gripe with my SC18 was the screws used to assemble it, they just seemed to strip way too easily. Are the screws on the V2 the same?

Any thoughts on a V2 pro? wouldn't mind seeing a nice machined alloy rear pod and some graphite on there


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Screws are the same You just need a screwdriver with the proper tip. No V2 pro coming !!


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Bud, had the screw driver with the proper tip. Just seemed the material was really soft. 

For the motors, do you still need to bend the part attaching to the motor mount to remove binding? 

Thanks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes still the same motors and they have to be de bound to be fast.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Bud, Thanks for all the info. here is something seperate from 1/18 but about a product of yours.

For the BRP hollow brushes, what type of compound are they similar to? ( 767, etc )


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes 767 !!!


----------

